# Anyone tried L Theanine?



## timtron (Jul 28, 2012)

PLease tell me your experience whether good or bad. I'm getting some in the mail this week Ive read mainly good reviews about it on iherb.com


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I suggest you take it with tea. I've tried it in pill form and it didn't seem to do much. Tea works much better in my experience.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

I've tried some drink called NeuroSonic a few times recently, and it contains L-Theanine (among other things such Caffeine, Taurine, and vitamins). I generally think any drinks that are essentially supplements in liquid form are worthless, and usually gross. But this is, I believe, the only drink I've had with L-Theanine in it, and it does seem to have an affect on me. It seems like it takes the effects of your caffeine intake and kind of get rid of the bad parts like jitteriness and anxiety. I've actually been trying to find a supplement in pill form that would achieve a similar result. No luck so far.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Didn't do jack for me...


----------



## ag89 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use theanine in the morning and I do notice slight mood improvement the days I remember to take it. I'll use Kava as a relaxant in the afternoon as well. I'd recommend taking the theanine right in the morning. If those don't seem to work I'd give Sam-e a try. Some people have success with it, although I have no personal experience yet.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

timtron said:


> PLease tell me your experience whether good or bad. I'm getting some in the mail this week Ive read mainly good reviews about it on iherb.com


screw it. look for something called sunatheanine. its a beefed up lab engineered more potent version of l-theanine. theres a few companies that make it. i heard a company named jigsaw makes the best. though i never got a chance to try any when i first ordered some from that company they were always sold out. sold out means something good.  or check amazon for some reviews.

the brand i got instead was called doctors best. i read somewhere that theanine has a long tradition in the practice of buddism/meditation/mindfulness for being a great meditation aid. its whats all the excitement was for over green tea for centuries. theanine is in it.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I take 500 milligrams every day along with ashwagandha, GABA (gamma aminobutyric acid), & other supplements...
On it's own, it was a definite mood lifter for me, but I need to take over 300 milligrams to notice the effects at all. Much more powerful when teamed up with other supplements.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i've taken it and it did absolutely nothing.


----------

